
A Look at Paper‘Understanding Early Word Learning in Situated Artificial Agents’ - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/07/18/grounded-language-learning-a-look-at-the-paper-understanding-early-word-learning-in-situated-artificial-agents/
======
baxtr
Side note: the hyphens in the title are weird. First I tried to scratch off
some dirt between the words "Paper" and "Understanding" on my monitor...

